# WHy



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

Why can we not post annything that has the name

M A D I S O N 

in the link? It is so stupid. Not profanity and annoying.

There is a really popular venue in NYC that has the name in the title

A President of the US and his Wife and snack cakes carrry the name

Also a character in Fear The Walking Dead has the name in the title

Can this be fixed? It is annoying


----------

